# Hilding Linnquist



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Here are some of my photos from a Hilding Linnquist (1891-1984) exhibition a couple of years ago. Swedish painter, non-dogmatic naïvist.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157627331890945

M. Winther


----------

